# Monarch 357 loads



## Mlee (Oct 12, 2008)

I just got a new Ruger GP100 and picked up some Monarch 158 gr SJHP loads at Academy. It was all they had in stock and is their store brand. I have never heard of it and wonder how decent it might be. I will reload the empties so it won't be a waste but at $19.00 / 50 rds it is alot cheaper just for plinking and getting comfortable with the pistol. Anybody ever used any?


----------

